# 10 week old sable



## Sarah_Gibson1993 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, this is Moose. He is a 10 week old sable. I was wondering if anyone could tell me when his ears should start standing up. They've been in this same position since I got him. Also, do you think he will get darker with age?


----------



## Sarah_Gibson1993 (Sep 25, 2016)

This is another picture of him


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is adorable! It depends it looks like your pups ears are starting to make there way upwards. Possibly another week or two they will start their descent. For Max his ears tips were pointed out to the side and one at a time went up. I think it was between 12-16 weeks something like that. Each pup is different. If after 6 months I would talk to breeder or someone who has experience with taping ears if they are not up. I think your pup will get darker not a dark sable but you can almost see where the fur will get darker. Almost like a blanket black and tan but where the black would be it would be sable.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome to you and your adorable Moose!! :wub: Enjoy your new pup!!:smile2:


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Our girl Siggy is almost 21 weeks and they have gone up and down about three or four times now. Her mouth is still full of little, sharp baby teeth so I know as soon as she is done teething her ears will get the calcium they need to stay up. 


Your little cutie (beautiful pup) is really young, but no way to tell when they will come up and stay up as posts on this board are all over the place. I've read some who say that theirs came up and stayed up at just a few months and some who say that their pup's didn't come up until nine months. 


There's just no way to tell, but I definitely wouldn't be worried at his age. I am a worry wart though and am still concerned every day they are not up, but probably shouldn't be. I think in this day and age, with instant access to info, I think we often allow ourselves to be worried based on other people's experiences. 


Just my $.02 :thumbup:


----------

